# Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze



## Knispel (26. Januar 2006)

Habe gestern mir einmal diese Bissanzeiger ( Zielscheiben ) für Bibberspitzen angesehen, ich meine diese , die vor die Spitze gestellt werden. Die Spitze wird denn m.E. an den senkrechten Strichen "ausgerichtet" . Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Teilen ? Lohnt die Anschaffung ?


----------



## esox_105 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*

Ich mache immer eine kleine Aalglocke an die Spitze meiner Feederrute, denn von die ganze Zeit auf die Rutenspitze starren, wird man ja "meschugge".


----------



## Ralle76 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*

Nennen sich auch Targetboards. Können das Auge schon schön entspannen, besonders bei unruhigem oder sehr hellem Hintergrund nutz ich es gern. 
Bei deren Einfachheit ist das Ding zum Selbstbasteln prädestiniert. Feste Pappe, Schwarze Tonpappe, weißer Edding, das ganze laminiert und mit Kabelbinder an Erdspieß. Passt!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern mir einmal diese Bissanzeiger ( Zielscheiben ) für Bibberspitzen angesehen, ich meine diese , die vor die Spitze gestellt werden. Die Spitze wird denn m.E. an den senkrechten Strichen "ausgerichtet" . Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Teilen ? Lohnt die Anschaffung ?


|kopfkratnun da bei Uns dass Wettkampfangeln Verboten ist & ich bis dato meine Fische auch ohne "dieses Board" gefangen habe, 
sage ich mal* NEIN* es lohnt nicht...!
Zudem muß man nicht unbedingt die ganze Zeit auf die Spitze sehen#ddenke ich da es eine Offene Bremse oder besser noch Freilaufrolle gibt.
Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren :m

Anmerk:da war der liebe Ralf etwas schneller#h!


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkratnun da bei Uns dass Wettkampfangeln Verboten ist & ich bis dato meine Fische auch ohne "dieses Board" gefangen habe,
> sage ich mal* NEIN* es lohnt nicht...!
> Zudem muß man nicht unbedingt die ganze Zeit auf die Spitze sehen#ddenke ich da es eine Offene Bremse oder besser noch Freilaufrolle gibt.
> Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren :m
> ...



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Aalglocke oder ein Freilauf bei einem ca. nur 5 mm Ausschlag eine 2 ouz. Feederspitze anspricht. Aber gerade so kommen die Bisse von Plötzen in einem von mir befischten Gewässer meistens an, trotz geflochtener Schnur. Gerade deshalb dachte ich an diese Teile.


----------



## Ralle76 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*

Naja, müssen muß gar nix!
Aber entsprechend aufgestellt hält es auch den Wind von der Spitze ab.
Was kosten die Teile denn im Laden? Schön bei der Kaufversion ist halt die universale Schwenkbarkeit durch das Gelenk. dat krieg ich mit meinem nicht hin.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*

nur gut dass ich Gewässer vor der Türe habe wo die Fische es sich nicht nehmen lassen Fest&Hart zu zubeissen...|supergri!

Nee im ernst jetzt,wenn es bei dir Echt sowas von vorsichtigen Bissen rappelt, dann würde ich mir auch so eine (Dartscheibe begriff meines Bruder´s !) vor die Spitze stellen!

Habe pers.mit der Bisserkennung in der Art&Weise wie vorher von mir beschrieben NULL Probleme zum Glück!


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*



			
				Ralle76 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, müssen muß gar nix!
> Aber entsprechend aufgestellt hält es auch den Wind von der Spitze ab.
> Was kosten die Teile denn im Laden? Schön bei der Kaufversion ist halt die universale Schwenkbarkeit durch das Gelenk. dat krieg ich mit meinem nicht hin.


Für das Teil wollte mein Händler 12,50 Euronen haben, mit Gelenk. Eine Seite mit senktechten Stichen, die andere mit diagonalen Strichen in einer Art Zielscheibe, ist wohl für Schwingspitze. Gut, der Erdspeer kommt noch dazu. Also preislich nicht die Welt.


----------



## Ralle76 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*

Wenn kaufen, dann nur mit Gelenk. Die einfache Ausführung mit Gewinde in der Mitte des Boards ist ím Gelände seltenst gerade aufzubauen.
Die andere Seite ist dann wohl für die Schwingspitze.


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*



			
				Ralle76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn kaufen, dann nur mit Gelenk. Die einfache Ausführung mit Gewinde in der Mitte des Boards ist ím Gelände seltenst gerade aufzubauen.
> Die andere Seite ist dann wohl für die Schwingspitze.


Sehe das genau so. Die von mir begutachteten Boards, hatten dieses Gelenk.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*

Hab das Ding von Teck-Neck (oder so) für damals 30Mark, wenn ich länger feeder will ich es nicht mehr missen.
Alternativ kann man als einsteiger aber diese Spitzen nehmen, die vor der rolle an den blank geschraubt werden und die Schnur n stück vom blank abhalten (hab leider kein pic, hoffe ihr wißt was ich mein...). Dann brauch man nichtmal ne spezielle rute.
Mein Board hat ein Fadenkreuz und auf der anderen Seite 3 senkrechte, weiße Striche über schwarzem Grund, die nehm ich immer. Das ganze ist ca. 200x200mm und mit Kugelgelenkt (wichtig wenn ihr den halter nicht immer in jeder Richtung inden Boden bekommt!!!).

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

LG by Andy


----------



## nikmark (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> denn von die ganze Zeit auf die Rutenspitze starren, wird man ja "meschugge".



Befürchte ich auch !
Alleine wenn ich längere Zeit auf eine Pose gucke geht sie unter und steigt wieder auf und das nur mit Kraft meiner Gedanken und ohne Drogen |supergri 

Nikmark


----------



## Igor (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Befürchte ich auch !
> Alleine wenn ich längere Zeit auf eine Pose gucke geht sie unter und steigt wieder auf und das nur mit Kraft meiner Gedanken und ohne Drogen |supergri
> 
> Nikmark



#6#6#6

Leute kann jemand ein Pic mit dem Ding reinstellen? Ich habe bis jetzt so was in der Handel nicht gesehen. 

Danke|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*

Hier ist so ein Teil
https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

Dort Räuchern , Rutenhalter ec. anklicken, danach Rutenhalter, Erdspeere, denn auf sonstige Rutenhalter, denn 2 x auf weiter. Das 1. Bild ist denn ein Targetboard, allerdings ein einfachges , ohne Gelenk.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*

Da bei Bißanzeigerspitzen und Posen und dem Draufstarren eine so große "meschugge" und "hypnokinetische" Gefahr besteht, wird es wohl (?) nicht mehr lange dauern, bis es optische Verfahren wie z.B. eine Bewegungsbilderkennung mit einer Kamera geben wird! :q :m


----------



## Rotauge (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*

So, an dieser Stelle blende ich mich auch mal ein. Ob man ein Targetboard einsetzt oder nicht, ist tatsächlich Geschmackssache. Aber wenn man es einsetzt, ist es äußerst hilfreich. Ich habe ein Targetboard mit unterschiedlichen Farbtafeln, die ich einsetzen kann, so zum Beispiel rot und schwarz, weiße und schwarze Linien.


----------



## Knispel (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für Bibberspitze*

Habe mir meines jetzt auch zugelegt, allerdings mit Gelenk. Eine Seite Schwarz mit weißen Strichen, die andere weiss mit Schwarzen Strichen, ohne Farbtafeln sondern ganz aus Blech.


----------

